# Bad pics and a mess



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello-

A few have inquired about my layout and asked for pics. I wanted to wait, but gentle persuasion convinced me otherwise. I will accommodate, but I think you all will agree waiting might have been better, as the pics show a bad projection of what was once an elaborate and fairly challenging lay-out. 
So, I’ll incorporate a few things discussed in this forum, and the pics, into this one post. 
Please bear in mind that this is a restart for the layout and transition period, with nothing laid in stone yet.

I have disassembled my track (except for a test track), and have been putting pieces back on the table in different configurations, along with toys, cars, spares, junk, rip-rap, and bits, along the mandatory dust It’s a total pig-stye, but it’s also my “idea pit” until the weather cools. Right now it’s also the biggest storage shelf I‘ve ever had! 

First off: I have some fuzzy pics of some Firemen I did up around the same time Park displayed his Little League set-up. The station is raised above the table, and I hope to create a burm with the recommendations AfxToo kindly gave us. Also, this is to be a cityscape with the 4-lane running the perimeter. 



























Cont…


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

I have a ford dealership that I was going to try and incorporate, but I don’t know now. I doubt I can get the realism. I set this dealership up not only to give an idea of the looks but also I wanted to take some pics of most of the JL Fords I have. When finished, I want it to look like a local car show with some surprise celebrities and rides.
It has possibilities with paint, but the window stickers and molded plastic just look cheesy. I’ll have to wait to see if something else comes along, or maybe do some test weathering and landscape the lot then take it from there.





























The other pics display the warehouse area and the truck inland port terminal. The layout now, is “L” shaped with short ends to make it like a “U”. Length is approx. 22ft. (straights), with one end being 6ft.out, the other about 4ft. A 4-lane elevated at various points surrounded the entire thing--an idea I like and will go with again. Two more layouts--a separate construction route, and separate bus/lorry tracks ran inside the ring. Part of the bus track split into an elevated single lane. I have been looking at a two-story train shed that I’ve been thinking of converting to a bus depot. I have a few PCC trolley’s that look super running next to the Ho buses, and they could use the lower level of the depot area.
There’s also is a section where the bus has a bypass. This was accomplished by using a Tyco Us-1 turn out with a switch, attached to some single lane pieces, running into another turn-out flipped backwards to create a merge lane. I did have to put a short straight section with a dreaded “X” in it, because of the merge—to keep the lane separate. This is annoying, but only if you’re running on the other layouts. Say, if you were running the bus route and had a lorry in the other lane, you would have to be wary of that section of track. I know this is somewhat childish, that’s why I am seriously considering a routed track. I wouldn’t mind a routed board to handle my city metro—even if I still had to use the Tyco track for the 4-laner.

The construction site will be sunk into the layout by cutting the hole and refastening a slightly larger board 5 or so inches underneath the hole with wooden dowels. The trucks will have a small curved grade to climb and the site can handle a slightly larger building without obstructing the view. The truck and bus tracks were set up to run independently so they could run around and cause distractions while we ran on the 4-lane. No track criss-cross with each other like intersections, I already have a few “buildings under construction” sets, which I could combine to make one large one, or possibly pick up a “Girder and Panel” set to make to it. This will work and should look good. I’ve had a lot of time studying the real thing, filling in for dead-beat employees that didn’t show. It will be modeled after a real site. I also have a design idea for a stone quarry (another place I had to spend a lot of unwarranted time), incorporating trains and a tunnel into that area. 
Once the track is moved upstairs in my garage, I will look to do a permanent set-up. I have determined I can basically double the track size by adding another 22ft.section on the other wall and extending one of the ends to join up. With this size, I will consider routing before I start purchasing more (Tyco) track or investing in an all Faller change over. I think I’ll keep it about 2ft.off the wall all the way around, so as to access the complete table.
Sorry about the pics, but my close-up shots are about as close as I can get, and for some strange reason I had to fiddle with em’ just to get loaded Again, I apologize...

Well that’s about it for the time being—paint can stanchions and all!

Right! I’m off up North to pickup my 1/1 Divco (Division of industrial vehicle corp) and my 53 Reo bus. The Div’ I’m hauling back, but the bus I might drive back a bit later on. The prob’ is it won’t do much better than 45/50 mph, so I might be a few days returning. I’ll pack a basket and bring my sleeping bag!

Cheers..


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

very nice and huge collection you have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Man did you take those pics with your camera phone? I can't focus now... :tongue: Just kidding.

A lot of those trucks you have are valuable today. Looks like you have Tyco, Aurora and Tyco US-1 stuff. The US-1 stuff is becoming more and more valuable.

It sounds like you're more into diorama stuff than actual slot racing- Here's a shot of an HO scale Ford dealer that you might like:










And there's lots of cool HO diorama stuff on my photo gallery here for more ideas if you're interested:
http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/showgallery.php?cat=513

-Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Well Boss, it looks like dusting is going to be a bitch. Better get out the leaf blower, probably be a lot quicker.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Amazing, Phil!
I have seen a few of your pics...and very little of the track at that. WoW! When all is said and done, don't forget the water tower that has Philton painted on it...or at the very least, "Phil loves Mrs. Phil" scrawled across it in Johndeere green! LOL

When you get it all hammered out, I think I will make a trip to VA...with slot cars in hand, buddy.....LOL!...it looks like an absolute blast!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Now that's a Dealer's show room. Looks great Slott V. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Mates,

Thanks so much for the comps’! I’m surprised I got any. 

Sorry SlotV, for the distorted images. My eyes fuzzed out to, trying to get em’ loaded. If I can’t get clear pics in the future, I just refrain from posting them.
Also, thank you for the links. You’ve got my brain (what little is left) just a twirlin’ with ideas!

Roadrner, you're sure right about that! SlotV's Ford dealership and Satellite's Mopar dealerships are the real McCoy. I hope to achieve that type of realism with something I do. You are absolutely right in assuming I am in to the lanscaping/diorama end of it. The 4-lane surround track will be a basic long oval elevated on the backside to limit obstucted viewing. Yes, you can really race on this set-up, since it is a separate track encompassing the whole outside edge of the board, but there happens to be a lot going on in the middle at the same time. I’ll have to carefully plan out the slide (fly) off barriers/areas, of course. I’ve raced this four lane setup before—albeit w/out all the extra stuff in the middle. It’s fast and fun. 

car guy--You might be right! The first dusting will be a job! I actually helped a mate out with the same prob'. He hated dusting and basically rarely did so. I devised a frame from heavy overcoat wire hangers and placed shower curtains on it. I then used a clothes-hanger pully to raise and lower it. It covered his whole layout nicely, and when it came time to use it, we just raised it up.

Oh, and Joez—
Please do consider coming out. I have all the room and spirits you need for a mini slot holiday.
And maybe for a break you could take one of my 1/1 cars for a “spin”.:freak:

Thanks again all, for the input and ideas. They are greatly appreciated!

Cheers..


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

And there's lots of cool HO diorama stuff on my photo gallery here for more ideas if you're interested:
http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/showgallery.php?cat=513

-Scott[/QUOTE]

Wow, amazing diorama stuff, very realistic police and rescue peoples - any idea about the peoples manufacturer ??.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Some of that stuff is really creative, like the van bust and some of the alley scenes.  Or how about all those mixer trucks in the cement company scene? Man!

Probably some Walthers and Preisler people in there. They both have the largest selections. I want to know where to get the HO choppers in the one gas station scene. ??


----------

